# Team DIYMA Europe?



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Since we notice more and more people of outside the US are joining this forum and we see more and more people from countries in the EU attempting the DIY-method, we wondered if it wasn't an idea to start a European division of Team DIYMA?

Xenia and I are thinking of promoting DIYMA at the Belgian Championship EMMA Sound Quality and we know more people that went the DIY-route that probably will have their installs finished by the Belgian Championship (it will probably be an open championship this year with 1 or no pre-competitions).

I'm pretty sure there are more people that are open-minded enough to try the DIY-route, but haven't found this forum yet and don't know there is something else than overpriced caraudio-brands that sponsor EMMA BeNeLux.
Maybe this could change if we're allowed to form a "Team DIYMA Belgium/Europe" with the logo and url of this forum on our cars and/or installs.

We're not looking for sponsorship or money, we are just willing to promote this forum and open the eyes of the Belgian/BeNeLux/European caraudio-scene.

greetings,
Isabelle and Xenia (aka XC-C30)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Isabelle, I personally think it waould be a pleasure to have u on the team! Contact Mike/Velocity about the paperwork. If you need his email send me a PM and I can get it to you.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

This idea has merit... pm me your email address so we can discuss further. I"m interested to learn more about EMMA also. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Velozity: You've got mail


----------

